# cloudy eye



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

well 6 out of 8 of my ps have cloudy eye... i went and got some Fungus gone liquid... meds, i hope they work... I went for a bottle of melafix and the guy at the lfs laughed at me..,. told me that the stuff is BS and doesnt work,... kinda made me feel like a fool, so i grabbed the meds.... ill post and tell ya the end results..

was the lfs guy just bein a ass?

-malice


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Any pics??


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

I had the same with one P's i think he bumped his eye on a rocks or piece of wood or maybe fungoes.
I really did nothing just cleaned my water acouple times more and it went away


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

nah, i didnt do anything cuz i thought that might be it, one of the P's bangin into something, but next thing i know, 7 out of 9 of my P's all had it, and they were all messed up... the fungus cure liquid is BS DONT USE IT!!! .. so i had to get some med caps... cost me lots of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

i dont know if there better yet, because the tank water is all green, and i cant see in the tank because of the meds.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

If that many p's have it that quickly, you have water issues... Fix the water first by doing a series of water changes and add salt. It will clear up in a week without the use of expensive meds if the injury is not too bad.


----------

